
On Bullshit (1986) [pdf] - fisherjeff
http://www.csudh.edu/ccauthen/576f12/frankfurt__harry_-_on_bullshit.pdf
======
widdma
A great essay. Although I found this pdf a bit hard to read.

This version has better typesetting:
[http://www.stoa.org.uk/topics/bullshit/pdf/on-
bullshit.pdf](http://www.stoa.org.uk/topics/bullshit/pdf/on-bullshit.pdf)

~~~
gry
This version is even better. :) [http://www.amazon.com/Bullshit-Harry-G-
Frankfurt/dp/06911229...](http://www.amazon.com/Bullshit-Harry-G-
Frankfurt/dp/0691122946/)

EDIT: no Amazon referral

~~~
icey
I keep a copy of this on my desk. When people start smelling like it's about
to leak out in the middle of conversation, I'll casually pick it up and flip
through the pages. It seems to work ;)

------
mirimir
It's a great essay, no question. And I love the conclusion! It's somewhat
self-referential, but in a playful way. One could add an extended riff on
hypothesis generation, but maybe that would be superfluous.

------
lvs
I have this on the shelf. Excellent scholarship, through and through.

------
chatmasta
Unfortunately the subject of the text precludes me from reading it...

~~~
mirimir
Try this:
[https://robustfiles.com/dl.php?key=/n9P1/Frankfurt-1986.pdf](https://robustfiles.com/dl.php?key=/n9P1/Frankfurt-1986.pdf)

~~~
chatmasta
I think I'll pass on opening that .pdf, thanks though...

~~~
Zhenya
Download->upload to google drive -> let them do the rendering

